# Ciara (Nude) - VIBE Magazine 10/2008 x4



## Tokko (9 Okt. 2008)

​
*Thx to aoyase*


----------



## Karrel (9 Nov. 2008)

WOW, die sieht ja ohne klamotten noch besser aus!!!


----------

